# [iCaisse] Application de gestion de caisse



## Matie7 (31 Mai 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Je me permet de vous présenter une application que j'ai développé et mis sur l'AppStore il y a un mois environ. Cette application de gestion de caisse permet d'assister les commerçants de prêt-à-porter ou d'accessoires de mode dans leur activité en :
- saisissant les ventes réalisées
- gérant les retours d'article
- gérant le stock de marchandise
- facturant les clients
- générant les journaux de caisse
- visualisant différents statistiques
Et tout cela dans une interface moderne et très simple.


Cette application est en constante amélioration et évolution. D'ailleurs, la gestion Client viendra dans les jours à venir compléter cette application.


Si vous souhaitez découvrir cette application, une version Lite est disponible sur l'AppStore au lien suivant : https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/icaisse-lite/id647208306?mt=8


N'hésitez pas à me faire des retours d'utilisation via l'application ou le forum.


----------



## etiennekeller (21 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai telechargé la version Lite et je trouve ca très bien.
par contre existe il le meme logiciel pour Mac ? pour pouvoir avoir une synchronisation entre la Mac et L'ipad par exemple ?

Merci


----------



## Beloual (13 Mars 2014)

Bonjour suite au téléchargement de votre application je serais vraiment intéressé par le développement a venir et aimerais vous poser quelques questions.
Merci pour votre réponse.


----------



## Thierry FLR (24 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour Mathieu, fin 2015 je me permet de remonter ce fil. 

Devenu tes fidèles clients, ton logiciel de caisse nous convient toujours pour nos points de vente itinérant.

-Pourrez tu nous dire si des mises a jour sont prévus ? 

-Comment pourrais je transférer la base de donnée via le "cloud" ou autre ? (afin de passer d'un iPad a un autre m'en servant de 2)

-Ce serait bien de pouvoir également retrouver l'ensemble du logiciel sur mon mac (une version mac ? Un emulateur ...)Une idée ?? (Afin de gérer la caisse, le stock, les fournisseurs, les impressions, les stats avec plus de confort)

-...Quelques petites directions vers la gestion stock/Fournisseurs ? Non ?? Toujours pas ... ;-)

*Un petit up* également pour les gens cherchant encore ce genre de logiciel, c'est le seul que l'on utilise dans mon entreprise de commerçant non sédentaire. Pas par amour mais parce que je ne trouve rien d'autre d'aussi bien fait. Désolé, car je cherche encore le "parfait" et pour le moment celui de Mathieu s'en rapproche le plus. Quand aux solution "online", elle ne sont pas adaptés a mon métier (quelques millions de commerçants) soit pas manque de réseau internet/3-4G, soit par consommation excessive de nos téléphones, soit pour beaucoup d'autres raisons... Et croyais moi je passe du temps, du temps et du temps a tester toute sortes de trucs. Ne cherchez plus iCaisse est bien le seul actuellement a faire ça bien.

Ce logiciel *"iCaisse"* mérite son achat (pas très cher 17€) et un encouragement actif de ce développeur afin qu'il trouve le temps de continuer cette application. 
Ce qui inclut également que je suis prêt a re-payer pour avoir une nouvelle version qui va plus loin... Je suis persuadé qu'il ne manque pas d'idées.

Joyeux Noël et Bonne fin d'année.
Merci a ce dev.


----------

